# Cost of movie on Sky Box Office



## taxi (19 Aug 2008)

Hi, can anyone tell me the cost of viewing a movie on Sky box office, I tried different searches on the net and can't get an answer.

Thanks


----------



## JonG (19 Aug 2008)

€5.75


----------



## aoc (19 Aug 2008)

does the cost € 5.75 get added onto your phone bill??


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Aug 2008)

Onto your Sky sub dd for the period I think.


----------



## aoc (19 Aug 2008)

i know the games get charged onto your phone bill, my daughter let rip one month and it was € 30!!! - wondering was it the same for a movie


----------



## ACA (19 Aug 2008)

The movie gets added on to your Sky bill. If you record it and don't watch it within a timeframe, on Sky +, then it gets deleted and you don't get charged.


----------



## gipimann (19 Aug 2008)

There's an extra charge - think it's €1 - if you order the Sky Box Office movie by telephone (i.e. phoning up to speak to a real person) instead of via the sky decoder.


----------



## Dubliner28 (1 Dec 2008)

Hi lads,

After I pay for a movie €5.75 can i record this to the box and watch it over and over free of charge or Can you record movies on box office on Sky +


----------



## Cahir (1 Dec 2008)

The movie deletes itself after a certain length of time.  I think it's around 24 hours.


----------



## Dubliner28 (1 Dec 2008)

So theres no real point then
Thats grand 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Dubliner28 (1 Dec 2008)

gipimann said:


> There's an extra charge - think it's €1 - if you order the Sky Box Office movie by telephone (i.e. phoning up to speak to a real person) instead of via the sky decoder.


 
It doesnt give me a choice to enter pin or not 
I have to ring up Sky 
Only have it a few days is this to activate it ??


----------



## Dubliner28 (1 Dec 2008)

Also guys Im new on here and new to Sky 
I taught you got free movie channels for a month or has this stopped?
I have a few movie channels film4 etc etc Do i need to ring them up to cancel as this happened a friend and she was charged for movies channels she never subscribed too.They said you must cancel after a month as we give you sample channels.


----------



## tara83 (1 Dec 2008)

Dubliner28 said:


> Also guys Im new on here and new to Sky
> I taught you got free movie channels for a month or has this stopped?
> I have a few movie channels film4 etc etc Do i need to ring them up to cancel as this happened a friend and she was charged for movies channels she never subscribed too.They said you must cancel after a month as we give you sample channels.


 
You will get a few free movie channels - film 4, true movies, TCM without subscribing to any movies.  You have to pay for any of the movie channels that have Sky at the start of their name - skyclassics etc.  Never hear of getting them for free for a month but check with Sky just in case


----------



## Dubliner28 (3 Dec 2008)

So I dont have to pay for Film 4 TCM etc etc ..
I asked the question and they said it was a speical offer at the time and they now do M&S vouchers


----------

